# What kind of trap is this?



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I bought 9 #220 or #160 conibears at a sale. The only thing on the trigger is Made In China. Does anyone know what brand this is?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You're talking the actual trigger, and not the dog.....correct? If so, is there anything on the dog? Are the corners of the trap square, or have offsets formed onto them?

Smitty


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

lol.. sorry i meant the dog.. I will take a look in a little whiel and I will tell you


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I looked and I am not sure what you are talking about having offsets formed in them but i think these are like what you mean. I was going to take a picture of them but my batteries are dead on my camera. So I went to google and found of that looks like mine. I am not sure if mine are 160 or 220. I measured the jaws and they are 6 1/2' long and wide. They look about the size of a duke 220. Here is a picture of what it looks like.
http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u165 ... nibear.jpg


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

How do you get the picture to show up on here?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I just meant the corners weren't 90 degree square bends, like the Northwoods 7 old Vics. I honestly can't think of any traps that were made in China, Japan, Tiwan, Korea yes......but not China.

Not sure if anyone's making replacement dogs from China or not???

Sorry couldn't be more help, maybe someone else here will know.

Smitty


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

it almost looks like the duke 220's i use


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

dukes are made in korea jr3182


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

That picture wasnt of one of my traps. I was just refering to it to tell smitty what the jaws look like. But yes my traps look about like the dukes


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I finally got some pictiures of my traps. I was talking to this guy on trapperman and he was trying to tell me that dukes are made in china...lol..here they are.


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

...


----------



## AKTrapper_2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looking only at the deep knurl of the rivet at the hinge I would guess its an old Victor with a replacement dog?


----------

